# Horse photos from Lebanon, taken in the past nine months



## Lebanese horse lover (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Lebanese horse lover (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Kliment (Jan 3, 2013)

Lovely!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Very neat!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow those horse have some massive feet! Awesome pictures


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Very nice pictures of your horses and family 

nice location too


----------



## Lebanese horse lover (Feb 11, 2012)

You're most welcome... My pleasure


----------



## Lebanese horse lover (Feb 11, 2012)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> Wow those horse have some massive feet! Awesome pictures


Hey! What do you mean by massive feet? I didn't think their feet are different. 

Thanks for commenting.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Always neat to see horses in other countries. Thanks for showing us. Beautiful scenery too !


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

beautiful horses. By any chance would you know what breed these horses are?


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Compared to what i see being bred a lot they have the feet i like. Lately a lot of horses I am seeing have little dainty feet but I've always preferred and heard bigger feet are better


----------



## Lebanese horse lover (Feb 11, 2012)

*breeds*



horsecrazygirl said:


> beautiful horses. By any chance would you know what breed these horses are?


The dark is a female and she's Arabian (but not a WAHO) It has documents and is registered in Beirut.

The one with blond mane and tail is a Haflinger

The chestnut with a spot next to his left eye is also an Arabian registered in Beirut.

The gray and the the light chestnut with long mane are half Arabians with no documents.

Arabian horses in my country don't look like WAHO horses but have lots of things in common.

Hope this helped


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Very cool! I love Arabians (I have one as well). Neat to see how horses are kept in different parts of the world. 

What does WAHO mean? Is it a registry?


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

That was really neat to see, I love the track on the outside to! Very pretty horses, and it looks like some kind of deer in there! do you by chance have a picture of the black one? (it was only a head shot but he/she look really pretty!)


----------



## Lebanese horse lover (Feb 11, 2012)

grayshell38 said:


> Very cool! I love Arabians (I have one as well). Neat to see how horses are kept in different parts of the world.
> 
> What does WAHO mean? Is it a registry?


Thank you for your comment.

A WAHO is an Arabian registered at the World Arab Horse Organization.

It is very expensive and has very special characteristics. Visit World Arabian Horse Organization - WWW.WAHO.ORG to learn more about this beautiful Arabian.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice looking horses. I'm surprised it is so green.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. The countryside looks very beautiful and rugged - just like the horses!


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Beautiful horses and gorgeous scenery! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

What a trip that must have been! such a great reminder to appreciate the great facilities we have here, loved the photos! thanks for taking the time to post all these!


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

LOL i know they don't look like that. i could tell they were arabian just double checking. Since you are from lebanon i am guessing you speak arabic right?



Lebanese horse lover said:


> The dark is a female and she's Arabian (but not a WAHO) It has documents and is registered in Beirut.
> 
> The one with blond mane and tail is a Haflinger
> 
> ...


----------



## LexusK (Jan 18, 2013)

Beautiful horses! I love the picture of the dapple grey standing on the ledge peeking up over his stall wall


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

very nice picture I like the differnt saddle thank you for posting


----------



## Lebanese horse lover (Feb 11, 2012)

Casey02 said:


> That was really neat to see, I love the track on the outside to! Very pretty horses, and it looks like some kind of deer in there! do you by chance have a picture of the black one? (it was only a head shot but he/she look really pretty!)


Thank you for your comment. Can you please tell me in what picture the "black" you're talking about appears? The only black we have is a pony that appears in some of the photos. 

Yes there are dear and a collection of beautiful birds. Here are some photos I hope you'll like:


----------



## Lebanese horse lover (Feb 11, 2012)

horsecrazygirl said:


> LOL i know they don't look like that. i could tell they were arabian just double checking. Since you are from lebanon i am guessing you speak arabic right?


Yes I do speak Arabic. It's my mother tongue.


----------



## Lebanese horse lover (Feb 11, 2012)

flytobecat said:


> Nice looking horses. I'm surprised it is so green.


Thank you for liking the horses. But why are you surprised it is green??? Because Lebanon is a country in the middle East? Well please don't be very stereotypical. Lebanon is a green country with lots of variety and unique traits. Hope you'll visit it one day and see. Regards


----------



## Lebanese horse lover (Feb 11, 2012)

My2Geldings said:


> What a trip that must have been! such a great reminder to appreciate the great facilities we have here, loved the photos! thanks for taking the time to post all these!


You're most welcome. 
What "trip" are you talking about? Can you also tell me about the facilities you have?


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Lebanese horse lover said:


> Yes I do speak Arabic. It's my mother tongue.


Awesome i am learning to speak, read and write in arabic as well. By the way the birds are beautiful but i like the horses better.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

Mumtaz ya rajul, anta min wayn fi Lubnan? Hasanak Araby bishakal mithl hasany hayna ana sakint filOrdan.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

^^^ translate lol




>


This one I love the facial marking


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

AnrewPL said:


> Mumtaz ya rajul, anta min wayn fi Lubnan? Hasanak Araby bishakal mithl hasany hayna ana sakint filOrdan.


Translation from my brain: Congrats or good job oh man. you are from where in lebanon? your arab horse resembles the firs that lives in jordan.

i did that word by word so if it sounds weird thats why. How close am i?


----------



## Lebanese horse lover (Feb 11, 2012)

horsecrazygirl said:


> Translation from my brain: Congrats or good job oh man. you are from where in lebanon? your arab horse resembles the firs that lives in jordan.
> 
> i did that word by word so if it sounds weird thats why. How close am i?


Heyyy... You did it  I couldn't understand it as well as you did. Good job. If you need any help don't hesitate.


----------



## Lebanese horse lover (Feb 11, 2012)

Casey02 said:


> ^^^ translate lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh... It's not black. It's chestnut.

Here's another photo of it:


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh I love its color! (the light must have made me think its black)


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Yay! Im not going to completely fail my arabic school! lol.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

Pretty good. “Excellent, man, where are you from in Lebanon? Your Arab horses look like mine from when I lived in Jordan”. Sorry. I learned Arabic by living with Bedouin in the south of Jordan and I have found that every Lebanese person I speak Bedouin Arabic to barley understands me, different dialects and all.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Great pics, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Fascinating! Thanks for sharing these


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

those fields are soooo green!! and those saddles with the fabric on them look really comfy


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

AnrewPL said:


> Pretty good. “Excellent, man, where are you from in Lebanon? Your Arab horses look like mine from when I lived in Jordan”. Sorry. I learned Arabic by living with Bedouin in the south of Jordan and I have found that every Lebanese person I speak Bedouin Arabic to barley understands me, different dialects and all.


AH it makes it harder when the arabic is written in english! I am learning a different dialect i think then you speak. But the arabic language is like my teacher would say"a very rich language". Did you know there are 200 words for horse in arabic?:shock:


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

Like camel, you wouldn’t believe how many words Bedouin have for camels. 
But yeah, it makes it hard if its transliterated; you'd probably be learning modern standard wouldn't you? I learned that with the idea being it gives a good foundation to learn any dialect that you come across, but after spending over a year living with Bedouin all I can speak now is the Bedouin one. Learn modern standard and you wont be in the situation I'm in now where I go and talk with people even from the north of Jordan and they don’t understand me much, most of them can pick that I'm speaking a Bedouin dialect from the south but they cant understand it well. I talk to people from Lebanon here and they just think I learned Arabic wrong, Lebanese is quite different.


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

AnrewPL said:


> Like camel, you wouldn’t believe how many words Bedouin have for camels.
> But yeah, it makes it hard if its transliterated; you'd probably be learning modern standard wouldn't you? I learned that with the idea being it gives a good foundation to learn any dialect that you come across, but after spending over a year living with Bedouin all I can speak now is the Bedouin one. Learn modern standard and you wont be in the situation I'm in now where I go and talk with people even from the north of Jordan and they don’t understand me much, most of them can pick that I'm speaking a Bedouin dialect from the south but they cant understand it well. I talk to people from Lebanon here and they just think I learned Arabic wrong, Lebanese is quite different.


Im learning the purest and most original form of arabic. im not sure most people will understand me because most of them speak the slang. so no not really the modren version of arabic.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

OK, you are probably learning classical Arabic then, or Qur’anic Arabic, same thing. Modern Standard Arabic (MSA) is almost the same as classical Arabic; and you are right, most people can’t speak it much, though if you talk to people they should get the gist of what you are saying. In Arabic MSA and classical are kind of lumped under the category _fussah_, while the dialects are referred to as _amiyah._
_Amiyah_ isn’t really slang though, though people do speak slang. Given the diversity of Arab people, there is also massive diversity in their dialects. The good thing is though that the dialects people speak are nowhere near as complex and hard as MSA or classical Arabic. So most of the case endings and tanween are gone, and many of the conjugations are much more simple, though different enough to be confusing till you get the hang of them. They do have completely different words for everything though.


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

You got it exactly. I am learning the quranic arabic. wasn't sure if you knew what that was or not. Silly me. you lived in lebanon and jordan ? as well . so you most probably know what kind of arabic that is. yup i am reading a arabic book that uses not that old but still not up to our time modren arabic.




AnrewPL said:


> OK, you are probably learning classical Arabic then, or Qur’anic Arabic, same thing. Modern Standard Arabic (MSA) is almost the same as classical Arabic; and you are right, most people can’t speak it much, though if you talk to people they should get the gist of what you are saying. In Arabic MSA and classical are kind of lumped under the category _fussah_, while the dialects are referred to as _amiyah._
> _Amiyah_ isn’t really slang though, though people do speak slang. Given the diversity of Arab people, there is also massive diversity in their dialects. The good thing is though that the dialects people speak are nowhere near as complex and hard as MSA or classical Arabic. So most of the case endings and tanween are gone, and many of the conjugations are much more simple, though different enough to be confusing till you get the hang of them. They do have completely different words for everything though.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

Nah, I lived in Jordan, never been to Lebanon, though I know quite a few people from Lebanon; apparently they have quite a bit of French in their Arabic too. The people I lived with in Jordan are Bedouin in the south, so their Arabic tends to be more closely related to Saudi Arabic. In the north its mostly Palestinian Arabic.


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

I can't believe im having a conversation about the arabic language outside of school.
I think all that last minute studying is getting to my brain.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I don't know how you make any sense of that. LOL
Mind you, I couldn't even get French. 

Really cool pictures!


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> I don't know how you make any sense of that. LOL
> Mind you, I couldn't even get French.
> 
> Really cool pictures!


one word. School.
need i say more?


----------



## Lebanese horse lover (Feb 11, 2012)

AnrewPL said:


> Pretty good. “Excellent, man, where are you from in Lebanon? Your Arab horses look like mine from when I lived in Jordan”. Sorry. I learned Arabic by living with Bedouin in the south of Jordan and I have found that every Lebanese person I speak Bedouin Arabic to barley understands me, different dialects and all.


Hala hala...  Ah yes... Horses is Syria, Jordan and Lebanon are not very different. I recently learned there are many kinds of Arabian horses and they don't all look the same. 

Thanks for your comments


----------



## Lebanese horse lover (Feb 11, 2012)

ilovepets said:


> those fields are soooo green!! and those saddles with the fabric on them look really comfy


Yes these fields are green from November to early May. For the rest of the year they look like gold.

The saddle you liked is a Syrian saddle. I personally prefer Western, dressage and English ones.


----------



## Lebanese horse lover (Feb 11, 2012)

horsecrazygirl said:


> AH it makes it harder when the arabic is written in english! I am learning a different dialect i think then you speak. But the arabic language is like my teacher would say"a very rich language". Did you know there are 200 words for horse in arabic?:shock:


Can you read this:
أنا سعيد جدا أن خيولي أعجبتك... أتمنى لك التوفيق في دراسة اللغة العربية وأرحب بك في مزرعتي إذا جئت الى لبنان


----------



## Lebanese horse lover (Feb 11, 2012)

horsecrazygirl said:


> Im learning the purest and most original form of arabic. im not sure most people will understand me because most of them speak the slang. so no not really the modren version of arabic.


The original form of Arabic is very well understood by nearly all Arabs. It's the language we hear if we watch news or documentaries in Arabic. But it's not spoken by people and many understand it but can't speak it because it is complicated. الحركات والاعراب...


----------



## lasso (Dec 21, 2012)

beutiful farm


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Lebanese horse lover said:


> Can you read this:
> أنا سعيد جدا أن خيولي أعجبتك... أتمنى لك التوفيق في دراسة اللغة العربية وأرحب بك في مزرعتي إذا جئت الى لبنان


I am so going to butcher this. I can understand parts of it...but im not completely sure. 1. because there is no haraakat. and i just started learning how to read with out it. Two my brain says its a weekend therefore i do not feel like working with you.

I am very happy that you like the horses? I wish you successes in your study of arabic. and welcome you to my farm if you came to lebanon?

How wrong am i?


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Lebanese horse lover said:


> The original form of Arabic is very well understood by nearly all Arabs. It's the language we hear if we watch news or documentaries in Arabic. But it's not spoken by people and many understand it but can't speak it because it is complicated. الحركات والاعراب...


yea that about sums it up. the haraakat and eraab makes me go crazy. mess one little harkaat up and the whole thing means something else.


----------



## Lebanese horse lover (Feb 11, 2012)

horsecrazygirl said:


> I am so going to butcher this. I can understand parts of it...but im not completely sure. 1. because there is no haraakat. and i just started learning how to read with out it. Two my brain says its a weekend therefore i do not feel like working with you.
> 
> I am very happy that you like the horses? I wish you successes in your study of arabic. and welcome you to my farm if you came to lebanon?
> 
> How wrong am i?


Wonderful  95% correct. (Just "the horses" > "my horses")

You're close to becoming proficient.


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautiful pictures, kids and horses. I love seeing horses in other parts of the world and in different cultures, makes me want to travel and see more of our big world. I also didn't expect it to be so green. I guess some people think we live in igloos and wear parkas in Canada. You have a beautiful country.


----------



## Lebanese horse lover (Feb 11, 2012)

Mochachino said:


> Beautiful pictures, kids and horses. I love seeing horses in other parts of the world and in different cultures, makes me want to travel and see more of our big world. I also didn't expect it to be so green. I guess some people think we live in igloos and wear parkas in Canada. You have a beautiful country.


Thank you for your comment.

If you ever consider visiting Lebanon, you're most welcome to visit my farm.

Well, no, we don't think you live in igloos... You are just so stereotypical about the middle East. There are deserts, terrorists and poverty in many parts of it (and this is what your media highlights), and there are beautiful places and nice people in most of it. Don't misjudge the majority of us and our places because of the minority.

Regards from Lebanon


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Lebanese horse lover said:


> Well, no, we don't think you live in igloos... You are just so stereotypical about the middle East. There are deserts, terrorists and poverty in many parts of it (and this is what your media highlights), and there are beautiful places and nice people in most of it. Don't misjudge the majority of us and our places because of the minority.
> 
> Regards from Lebanon


Sadly, our media does place emphasis on the bad. However, your pictures are lovely and I love that you've shared them with us! I would like to see more


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

I was also curious, is it customary to name horses in Lebanon? If your horses do, what are their names?


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

AQHA13 said:


> I was also curious, is it customary to name horses in Lebanon? If your horses do, what are their names?


Im pretty sure where ever you are in the world the horse will have a name. it might not always be a nice one but it has a name.


----------



## Lebanese horse lover (Feb 11, 2012)

AQHA13 said:


> I was also curious, is it customary to name horses in Lebanon? If your horses do, what are their names?


Yes, they have names. Sabha صبحة (It refers the white line from the forehead to the nose of the horse), Ezz عز (it means glory), Beida بيضا (it means white), Rawaa روعة (it means wonder and beauty) and the pony doesn't have a name yet. We just call her pony because it's rare here.


----------



## Lebanese horse lover (Feb 11, 2012)

*More photos. Taken recently*

My farm








The wooden room in my farm:








Paths among olive trees:








My lovely deer:








My peakock


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

wow what beautiful photos, love even the photos of the birds how brilliant


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Wow! Your farm is beautiful! Gorgeous horses too! I love their names


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Thank you SO much for posting the photos of your lovely horses and farm. You have a very attractive family. 

It is always so much fun to see horses from other areas of this planet. The land, buildings and horse equipment are always so nice to see. Your land has a wild beauty that I really like.

I live in the state of North Carolina in the USA. Our land has rounded hills covered in trees.










But I used to live in the high mountains of the state of Colorado, which looks a bit more like your home.





























Please post more photos!!


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

Beautiful pictures! Thanks so much for sharing them.

I couldn't make head or tail of that Arabic, classical or not lol...


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Lebanese horse lover said:


>


 
I love the pictures! What a beautiful saddle! I wish they had things like that here, I'd have a barnfull of saddles like that!


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

I can give you contact details for a guy in Jordan that makes them much nicer than that one if you like.


----------



## Lebanese horse lover (Feb 11, 2012)

Thank you Allison for the lovely photos. I just like the place where you used to live.

Here are some more photos. I hope you'll like them.

Thanks to all of you who commented and liked. 

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/600968_258173477660267_862095469_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/941527_258173460993602_1013463422_n.jpg


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow, all your photos are so beautiful. Your farm, the land, the horses, birds, deer.. everything. It is quite different from where I live here in the States. 

And sadly, yes, you are correct that our media does a great job of portraying the Middle East in a very negative fashion. It is wonderful to see it in this light instead, so that the beauty it holds can be shown. 

I would love to see more when you have some. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Lebanese horse lover said:


> Thank you for your comment.
> 
> If you ever consider visiting Lebanon, you're most welcome to visit my farm.
> 
> ...


It's true, the media is like that. I think they lie a lot. I imagine the media lie a lot in many countries, not just ours..which sucks. 

The real problem comes when people start to believe it. I used to visit the touristy parts of Mexico when I was younger, no big deal. Then I started listening to the media, and I am not a little bit afraid to go. I also always wanted to visit Ireland and Egypt. Someday I will go for it.

I really like your horses, and the deer (are they deer?) are very cute =). I would love to see some native reptiles, if you have pictures.


----------

